Ask HN: What desk do you use? - tarikozket
======
billconan
at work we use [http://www.haworth.com/products/tables/height-
adjustable/pla...](http://www.haworth.com/products/tables/height-
adjustable/planes)

at home
[https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79046038/](https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79046038/)

------
ocdtrekkie
At work, whatever desk is built into this cubicle system we have. At home, a
folding table, because it doesn't impede me getting to cables underneath or
outlets on the wall, which is pretty important to me.

------
grawprog
At work, our programming desk is made from the cheapest, ugliest, pink Chinese
granite we sell and was made in house. They have terribly done seams. Our
lunchroom table is also made of the same material. I built the desks in front
of my machines out of two by fours and plywood. They are currently covered in
doodles and cryptic messages understood only by me and my old coworker
regarding cold beans, pickles, woodbugs, time, insanity and menstration. And a
pretty wicked drawing of a dragon she did.

At home I have an IKEA desk.

